# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  edhe unaaaaaa

## GABELJA3

* hi ppl.....un e kam emrin anisa(shkut ani)edhe jam 17 vjece......*
*ju pershendes te gjithve ne kte forum!!!jeni si shpirtttt!!edhe un si ylllll.. muah..muah..*
 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: ..................................................  ......................... :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## korçar

Pershendetje moj yll-ka.
Ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu!
Ciao

----------


## tironci_1

Pershendetje dhe mire se erdhe ne forum Anisa......Ja kalofsh mire e bofsh qef.........Po qeke megjithmen si yll mi dreq.

----------


## Endi_Verison_1

yyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuu po ku paske tshame ti mi goc mer amon ti qeke yll bote masn asaj times dihet ajo hihihihih jk mir se erdhe shpirto muah yll si rrush qeke

----------


## korcaprincess

ani mire se erdhe :buzeqeshje:  shpresoj tja kalosh kendshem mes nesh. fotografia shume e bukur, jeni shume simpatike, (por here tjeter vish ndonje gje pak me te gjate zemer se do ti cmendesh keta cunat e forumit lol)........ :buzeqeshje: 
sinqerisht
gerta

----------


## Endi_Verison_1

hahhahaha korcaprincesh amon re na hoqi petllen fare mu ka mush menja do shkoj ta takoj me 3 ne me 8 hihihihihi ku tshoj un mer amon se mvret ajo qe kom shtat pash nen dhe mfut  hihihihhihi

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

Mireserdhe Anisa
Ja kalofsh mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angel_boy

Anisa puuuuuuuuuu  si qeke ti ......................................u hutova qe hyra per te pershendetur . Me gjithe ate derr fotoje qe me kishe vene qe ne fillim ...... nejse nejse .. Shyqyr qe na erdhe 


p.s. po tani e gjete ti qe u fejova une eeeeeeee??????

----------


## GABELJA3

aahahhahaha  angel_boy po edhe ti re tani e gjete te fejoheshe...hihiihihi

*flm* te gjithve per komplimentet dhe mirpritjen....shum te mir jeni edhe ju....

----------


## TorontoMLeafs

qyyyy po ti sqeke per tthon Gabele mer amon co ai nick qe ke von mere mi mroje se qeke si shpirt spo di ca me thon mo se jom  hutu krejt spo ma bo zemra me thon nai gjo tjeter tani mi goc po mir qe erdhe nforum ne ishalla takona nai dite hihihihi jk

----------


## hope31

Mire se erdhe,Ani.

Qenke e mire dhe ia kalofsh mire.

sinserisht
 hope31

----------


## GABELJA3

po mir torontomleafs edhe un kot e kam ven nickun ashu...pa merak...sa per komplimentin thnx....edhe mos u hutoni shum.. :shkelje syri:

----------


## rolua

mire se erdhe ne forumin shqiptar anisa!!!!!

ja kalofsh bukur!


"""""""""""""""""""""""""""roeli""""""""""""""""""  """""""""""""""

----------


## GABELJA3

ashu besoj rolua... :shkelje syri:

----------


## BlondiE_18

Gabele mire se erdhe :buzeqeshje: ....

----------


## POETI_20

skam pare gabele ma te mire se ty 
mir se erdhe dhe e kalosh sa ma mir ketu ne mesin ton

----------


## ^AngeL^

ahahahaha poeti te vdiqa mire se erdhe ani muah si yll qenke

----------


## POETI_20

se qenka si yll prandaj ja thash un ate

----------


## angel_boy

ej po ti je nga ato qe te ndake nga grate mi dreq................ :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Arb

Mire se ke ardhur!

----------

